# good thing we went fishin'..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. good thing we went fishing in real life rather than on the net.. bottombouncer met me bankside for an all nighter last night.. we did ok.. landed around 9 (i think)fish biggest was 15lbs.. i promised him a bigger fish next time out.. taught him how to tie hair rig.. show him a few tips and stuff i learned along the way.. lotsa BS'n..  
BB.. doood.. next time ya better plan on stayin a little longer... and leave the broomstick at home..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WTG brother Ak... I really need to get down there sometime


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds like a good night AK. Atleast people are still catching fish. I am trying to get out tonight (saturday). Hopefully I can get a few on the bank.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its kinda sucked actually .. we need rain...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good luck maan.. i'm taking another guy out there tonight.. hopefully we can tango with a few of them..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Wasn't a bad night.......i was a bit tired.....had work and school earlier in the day. Might head back out tonight.......gotta another area I have been wanting to try. Still a bit sleepy


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I just noticed that broomstick comment.........  

I had another med/hvy spinning setup....left it at my dad's in FLA.....after one of the hurricanes last year someone stole it and my Big Iron/Big Cat rig. That baitcaster/rod is more meant for kingfish/dolphin. Right when I was getting ready to loosen the drag on that 2nd to last carp the hook popped.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Been raing like crazy up here Ak... too much for me LOL


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> good luck maan.. i'm taking another guy out there tonight.. hopefully we can tango with a few of them..
> 
> Looks like I have been replaced............ Mush when we fishing??


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'll be going somewhere tomorow with the girlfriend, she likes COSI  . You and anyone else is welcome to join!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Might have to do it.....


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey MUSH Weds is supposed be around 78. Might be a better day to be out. Call my cell and let me know if Weds works. If I can get ahold of AK I'll see what he is doing.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ehh, got work weds til 8. Maybe I can get out early? Well, I will still be hitting cosi up tomorow (tuesday). Will be equipped with a large cooler and 4 gallons of kroger water!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

What time you going?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

3ish...Want me to call you when I leave?


----------

